

A Small,Cost Effective Server for Your Home or Small Business to Host Files  - codemechanic
http://icydock.blogspot.com/2010/05/tonidoplug-review-with-icy-dock-mb561us.html

======
bradleyland
Interesting write-up, but short on important details about performance. I see
from the Tonido website that it has a gigabit ethernet port, but with a single
USB 2.0 interface, you're never going to come anywhere close to saturating the
network link's potential. An eSATA port would make a lot more sense for
something that is going to live its life as a NAS appliance.

